# MAC haul



## geeko (Sep 15, 2015)

Haven't hauled this much in one shot for a long time... So this was what i got

  All 5 colors from MAC Giambatista Valli
  Studio water weight foundation
  196 foundation brush x 2 (the other one is not pictured here)
  Viva glam Miley 2 LIPSTICK
  Viva glam Miley 2 lipgloss
  Voltage pro longwear lip pencil
  Currant lip pencil
  SheRebel vamplify lipgloss
  How chic is this vamplify lipgloss
  Modern Dram vamplify lipgloss


----------



## bubbubbbos (Sep 16, 2015)

geeko said:


> Haven't hauled this much in one shot for a long time... So this was what i got
> 
> All 5 colors from MAC Giambatista Valli
> Studio water weight foundation
> ...


LOVE!


----------



## jadiepyne (Oct 16, 2015)

Love those lipsticks!!


----------



## myeka (Feb 16, 2016)

So nice!


----------



## FNPbeauty (Jan 2, 2017)

Awesome haul. I love MAC lippies!


----------



## Shannon2277 (May 17, 2017)

Nice haul!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 20, 2021)

Replenishment haul before the pandemic.


----------



## MikkyBon (Feb 27, 2021)

makeupbyomar said:


> Replenishment haul before the pandemic.
> 
> View attachment 68956
> View attachment 68957
> View attachment 68958


that's a nice brush set, love MAC brushes


----------



## MikkyBon (Feb 27, 2021)

can you recommend any short bristle foundation brushes from MAC?


----------



## makeupbyomar (Nov 14, 2021)

MikkyBon said:


> can you recommend any short bristle foundation brushes from MAC?



This is a bit late... Try either the 130 short duo fibre brush, or the 170 round slanted brush. The bristles are short on both brushes, however the bristles are more dense on the 170.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Nov 14, 2021)

Mini MAC haul


----------



## makeupbyomar (Sep 3, 2022)

Latest MAC haul.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Sep 23, 2022)

Not so much of a "haul", rather more of a replenishment...


----------

